# Any special board setups for these tricks?



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everybody. Not sure if this thread is in the right category. Would the mods please kindly move it to some correct section in the forum if there is a more appropriate category.

The following is a youtube link:
ground tricks　snowboard　2011-2012
It's about 3 minutes long and I hope its length won't make it too boring for people here.

First of all I think the person in the video was very good and I declare I could not do any of the things he displayed.

Could anyone tell me what special board setups are needed to facilitate those tricks (ollies, ollie spins, 360 and 540 ... not off some jumps)?

I was wondering if a shorter board, or if a good portion of the board edge was detuned would help. Obviously I could not tell from the video and my assumptions could be entirely wrong.

Anyway, anybody who might know, please kindly enlighten. A big word of THANKS in advance. Cheers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's called knowing how to ride.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

By far the Gayest way to perform tricks, but if you insist. No, there is no special board needed, even though i dislike that style this is a pretty sick video of it. I like how calming the music is.
2014 snowboarding Ultimate Buttering / Flatland - YouTube


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger. Thanks.

blunted_nose many thanks. Oh I have watched your recommended video ages ago. It's actually one of the videos I have bookmarked in my pc haha. He is so fluid isn't he? So I will take it that technique is all that's required, and there is no special board setup that would help. Cheers blunted_nose.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's called knowing how to ride.


Pretty much this. A shorter, rockered, softer board will help, but some people can just fuckin' ride. :dunno:

Some of these fools are just damn good.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ig88 said:


> BurtonAvenger. Thanks.
> 
> blunted_nose many thanks. Oh I have watched your recommended video ages ago. It's actually one of the videos I have bookmarked in my pc haha. He is so fluid isn't he? So I will take it that technique is all that's required, and there is no special board setup that would help. Cheers blunted_nose.


Even though some may recomend a softer, rockered board, the guy in the video does it with a burton custom x. Very stiff board not meant to butter around. This kind of boarding you can practice at home, in your basment. All you need is carpet, then just put on the snowboard and start pressing your nose and tail. You can try to spin 180 degrees and land on your nose or tail, combos from there on. It can be a fun thingy to do when on a flat track just cruizing with friends, some make art out of it.

i always found interesting at how many japanese riders you see doing this, when they have arguablly the best snow conditions. I would be rather rding a shallow tail pow stick in a foot of pow, but thats me.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I change my stance if Im going to do a 180, then I change it again for a 360.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

blunted_nose, thanks. In that case I will practice on the carpet at home. I guess doing it a hundred times at home, has to make it easier when trying it out on the snow for the very first time. 
There are actually tons of J guys doing board tricks on youtube but English searches normally would not return many Japanese titled videos if at all.
What's pow?

Thanks ETM. Would love to read more elaborations from you regarding your 180 and 360.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ig88 said:


> blunted_nose, thanks. In that case I will practice on the carpet at home. I guess doing it a hundred times at home, has to make it easier when trying it out on the snow for the very first time.
> There are actually tons of J guys doing board tricks on youtube but English searches normally would not return many Japanese titled videos if at all.
> What's pow?
> 
> Thanks ETM. Would love to read more elaborations from you regarding your 180 and 360.


For doing a 180 I prefer a stance of 15-15 at 22" on a burton ICS board but for a 360 I change my bindings to 12-18 at 20" on a 4 hole pattern board. Try it some time.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

ETM said:


> For doing a 180 I prefer a stance of 15-15 at 22" on a burton ICS board but for a 360 I change my bindings to 12-18 at 20" on a 4 hole pattern board. Try it some time.


I was gonna laugh but dude are you serious?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

yes I am serious, I also change my stance from toe side to heel side carving.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

ETM said:


> yes I am serious, I also change my stance from toe side to heel side carving.


rofl, sorry it's early here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> yes I am serious, I also change my stance from toe side to heel side carving.


In between every carve? Wow, that is good:cheeky4:

TT


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> For doing a 180 I prefer a stance of 15-15 at 22" on a burton ICS board but for a 360 I change my bindings to 12-18 at 20" on a 4 hole pattern board. Try it some time.


Thanks for explaining. Hence when you are "set", you may just do one thing only? You recommending me to do the same? Cheers ETM.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Thanks for explaining. Hence when you are "set", you may just do one thing only? You recommending me to do the same? Cheers ETM.


No, he's fucking with you. You don't change your stance for anything really.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is my favorite


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I can do a cab 5 flatland on a 172 cambered deck I would hope to god people these days could do it on anything smaller and rockered.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If I can do a cab 5 flatland on a 172 cambered deck I would hope to god people these days could do it on anything smaller and rockered.


Video. I'm not saying you can't I just want to see it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Video. I'm not saying you can't I just want to see it.


You aren't worthy.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You aren't worthy.


I agree. He isn't.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> I agree. He isn't.


You shut the fuck up. :cheeky4:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You shut the fuck up. :cheeky4:


fuck yo Madda.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You aren't worthy.


Lol, I still want to see BA ride.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Come to Breck we'll go make a lap. I'll have to see if I can find another 172 to ride those things are dinosaurs.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Come to Breck we'll go make a lap. I'll have to see if I can find another 172 to ride those things are dinosaurs.


I'll do it and i'm quite fucking stoked. You're really gonna flatland cab 540 a 172? Dude fuck it you dont even need too, I just want to come to breck this winter.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't done it on a board that big in probably 7 years but I did cab 3 my swallow tail flatland 2 seasons ago.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone please explain the meaning of the 2 terms, "pow" and "cab"?
I have been making searches in the forum but with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Can someone please explain the meaning of the 2 terms, "pow" and "cab"?
> I have been making searches in the forum but with no luck. Thanks.


POW - untracked powder, snowy goodness, fresh snow, unpacked snow, greatest thing EVER.

cab - going backward and doing a spin


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pow-powder

cab-short for caballaerial, for Steve Caballero, who invented the trick, and also the best skate shoe ever, the Half-Cab by Vans. The trick is a fakie (skateboarding) or switch (snowboarding) often started with a 180-nosepress followed by the cab trick. 

A cab is a switch frontside 360.

A half-cab is a switch frontside 180.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Many thanks blunted_nose and snowklinger. Got it.

But regarding cab, if someone is very good in riding switch to begin with, what's the point in naming it like it is (cab)? I think I am still missing something there. Damn me. But thanks guys.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Many thanks blunted_nose and snowklinger. Got it.
> 
> But regarding cab, if someone is very good in riding switch to begin with, what's the point in naming it like it is (cab)? I think I am still missing something there. Damn me. But thanks guys.


Named after the guy who invented it. He did it first and he did it the best.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup. Good man. Got it. Thanks blunted_nose.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Its from skateboarding, which is why the literal translation is different. When he invented the trick, skate decks weren't even twin. Many tricks in skateboarding have a naming reason, but in snowboarding some of these reasons are simply that it is carried over from skateboarding (even if the particulars of the physics do not apply or are completely different).


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Its from skateboarding, which is why the literal translation is different. When he invented the trick, skate decks weren't even twin. Many tricks in skateboarding have a naming reason, but in snowboarding some of these reasons are simply that it is carried over from skateboarding (even if the particulars of the physics do not apply or are completely different).


All the grab tricks are from skateboarding, right?


----------



## Watervilleshred (Aug 4, 2012)

Any boad in the womens line should be just fine for those tricks.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The name cab only applies if riding fakie and using the tail ( which is now at the front) of the board to ollie before turning IMO. You could also call it a switch nollie in new skool terms. If riding backwards and using the rear of the board to ollie its just switch.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Watervilleshred. I had that impression too. Not being offensive, but lots of guys doing awesome ground tricks on youtube look as though they were using some pretty short length snowboards. I suppose short boards do impart an advantage. Cheers Watervilleshred.

Thanks ETM. Yes I follow your logic. I am not sure if everybody has the same definition of cab in snowboarding but I understand your explanation. Cheers ETM.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

ETM said:


> For doing a 180 I prefer a stance of 15-15 at 22" on a burton ICS board but for a 360 I change my bindings to 12-18 at 20" on a 4 hole pattern board. Try it some time.


lol wtf? i can't tell if you're serious or you're just trolling...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jyuen said:


> lol wtf? i can't tell if you're serious or you're just trolling...


What, you don't carry a tape measure with you?

TT


----------

